# Do you think I've got it right?



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

:? We are off next week - most probably La Rochelle - ish but possibly Med south. (Dependant on weather)

I have 
1. Given the dog about 2 weeks ago Advocate to treat for fleas and heartworm provention.
2. He will be wearing a Scalibor collar
3. He will get Frontline from us via the vet and wormer, not sure which she will administer, he had Milbemax (treats all inc heartworm) in Calais last time but Drontal last year.
4. He will then get another Advocate from me next month for heartworm

Do you guys think this is enough? The more I read that more upset I get - my uk vet said Advantix or Scalibor are personal choice?


Help...............................


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

im not a vet but i think you are doing more than enough, relax and enjoy your holiday.


karl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2003/September2003/News050903/canine.htm
they are not on the beach they are not out in the heat of the day so dont panic the coller is great for protection.
relax and enjoy yourself
Love mavis


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

sounds ok to me  

Have a great holiday and enjoy  

We will be going to the Pyrenees.


----------

